# Συνέντευξη του Καθ. Χρ. Χαραλαμπάκη (Πατρινόραμα)



## cougr (Dec 16, 2021)

...Η οικολογία της γλώσσας συνδέεται με τη βιοποικιλότητα ως αλληλεξαρτώμενο σύστημα που επιφέρει την οικολογική ισορροπία. ...









«Η γλώσσα κινδυνεύει πιο πολύ, από τα ψεύτικα τα λόγια τα μεγάλα των πολιτικών!» - Patrinorama Magazine


ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗΣ ΧΡ. ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΗΣ: Ο ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΩΔΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΞΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑΣ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ ΕΚ ΒΑΘΕΩΝ ΣΤΟ «Π» Ένας αλπινιστής της ελληνικής γλώσσας, που αναρτά τη σημαία της στις πιο απόκρημνες κορυφές της και φωταγωγεί τις πλέον δυσπρόσιτες ατραπούς της, είναι ο Καθηγητής Χριστόφορος...




www.patrinorama.com.gr


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2021)

...Στη δεύτερη έκδοση του _Χρηστικού Λεξικού της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_ της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, η οποία προγραμματίζεται για το 2022...
[...]
Στην προετοιμαζόμενη δεύτερη έκδοση θα προστεθούν ακόμα χίλιοι [νεολογισμοί]. Θα λημματογραφηθεί, για παράδειγμα, το ακρυλαμίδιο, γνωστό από το 1893 στη Γαλλική (acrylamide), χημική ένωση που σχηματίζεται στα τρόφιμα κατά το ψήσιμο σε πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία, κυρ. στο τηγάνισμα, για να επιστήσουμε την προσοχή του κόσμου στο γεγονός ότι είναι καρκινογόνο.
[...]
Ξεκινήσαμε με ενθουσιασμό και δουλεύαμε σκληρά τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια ώσπου κατάλαβα ότι κάναμε μια μεγάλη «πατάτα». Η βάση δεδομένων που μου πρότειναν οι ειδικοί, γέμισε, αποδείχτηκε πεπαλαιωμένη και δεν χωρούσε το υλικό για αυτόματη ανάκληση πληροφοριών. Η Ακαδημία περίμενε να παραδώσω το λεξικό σε τέσσερα χρόνια, τα δύο όμως παρήλθαν σχεδόν άπρακτα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Dec 16, 2021)

Ευχαριστούμε για την παραπομπή στην ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη Χαραλαμπάκη.

Σε ένα σημείο της συνέντευξης λέει ο Χαραλαμπάκης: “Συχνά αυτό που θεωρείται «λάθος» είναι «σωστό». Ο δημιουργός της λέξης «ανεξιθρησκία», όπως μας επιβάλλουν να τη γράφουμε, ο Ευγένιος Βούλγαρης (1716-1806), μεταφραστής του Βολταίρου, στο _Σχεδίασμα περί της Ανεξιθρησκείας_, Λειψία 1768, μετέφρασε έτσι το γαλλ. tolérance (religieuse). Ο κανόνας _πορεία_ (από το _πορεύομαι_), αλλά _αεροπορία_ (από το _αεροπόρος_, αφού δεν υπάρχει ρήμα _αεροπορεύομαι_), δεν ισχύει για την ανεξιθρησκία, λόγω του ανύπαρκτου _ανεξιθρησκεύομαι_. Το λεξικό της «Πρωίας» (1933), ένα από τα σπουδαιότερα νεοελληνικά λεξικά, παραθέτει ως μοναδική ορθογράφηση την _ανεξιθρησκεία. _Στη δεύτερη έκδοση του _Χρηστικού Λεξικού της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_ της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, η οποία προγραμματίζεται για το 2022, δεν θα αναγράφεται πια «εσφαλμένο», αλλά συχνότερο _ανεξιθρησκεία_.”

Κάπου μπερδεύτηκα στα περί ανεξιθρησκίας/ανεξιθρησκείας λεγόμενα ως προς τον πρώτο επινοητή της λέξης Βούλγαρη. Όπως βλέπω στην έκδοση του 1768, δεν δημιούργησε αυτός τον τύπο «ανεξιθρησκία», αλλά τον τύπο «ανεξιθρησκεία». Επίσης δεν μετέφρασε το γαλλικό κλπ κλπ αλλά μετέφρασε έτσι το λατινικό «tolerantia», καθώς ο ίδιος ο Βούλγαρης γράφει.

Στη συνέχεια, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τα αναφερόμενα περί του κανόνα ως προς το πορεία/αεροπορία κλπ, ότι δηλ. ο κανόνας δεν ισχύει για το «ανεξιθρησκία» αφού κλπ κλπ. Εφόσον «αεροπορία» εκ του «αεροπόρος», έτσι δεν είναι και «ανεξιθρησκία» εκ του «ανεξίθρησκος»;


----------



## cougr (Dec 16, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Κάπου μπερδεύτηκα στα περί ανεξιθρησκίας/ανεξιθρησκείας λεγόμενα ως προς τον πρώτο επινοητή της λέξης Βούλγαρη. Όπως βλέπω στην έκδοση του 1768, δεν δημιούργησε αυτός τον τύπο «ανεξιθρησκία», αλλά τον τύπο «ανεξιθρησκεία». Επίσης δεν μετέφρασε το γαλλικό κλπ κλπ αλλά μετέφρασε έτσι το λατινικό «tolerantia», καθώς ο ίδιος ο Βούλγαρης γράφει.


Προφανώς κάπου στην πορεία κάποιος μπέρδεψε τα στοιχεία/ γεγονότα.



anepipsogos said:


> Εφόσον «αεροπορία» εκ του «αεροπόρος», έτσι δεν είναι και «ανεξιθρησκία» εκ του «ανεξίθρησκος»;


Σωστά!


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2021)

Οι απορίες σου και δικές μου.


----------

